# At What Point Are There Too Many Wraithstrike Threads?



## airwalkrr (Jan 27, 2007)

Browsing the rules forum, I just noticed the top four threads (not including stickies) are ALL about wraithstrike. Is it just me or is this a bit silly? Or maybe I'm just out of touch and John Q. Public demands threads on wraithstrike in mass quantity.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 27, 2007)

Apparently there aren't enough of them yet, because here's a thread (poll nonetheless) about wraithstrike threads.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe Wraithstrike threads are the new version of Alignment, Paladin, "Bards being weak", and "3e is too Videogamey/Dungeonpunk/Anime" threads.....  

Like all threads, though.... we don't necessarily have to read 'em...


----------



## Kurashu (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm of the school of thought that there can never be too many Wraithstrike threads; only too few.

I'm thinking of starting a Wraithstrike thread myself. I just have to find a niche area that hasn't be filled yet.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 27, 2007)

Kurashu said:
			
		

> I'm of the school of thought that there can never be too many Wraithstrike threads; only too few.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a Wraithstrike thread myself. I just have to find a niche area that hasn't be filled yet.




How about a thread about threads about threads about wraithstrike?


----------



## EyeontheMountain (Jan 27, 2007)

Kurashu said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of starting a Wraithstrike thread myself. I just have to find a niche area that hasn't be filled yet.




I would wish you luck, but I kind of hope you don't succeed. 

For my answer, at the minimum 1 befroe this poll.


----------



## wildstarsreach (Jan 27, 2007)

My Dm started one around christmas.  That got me to the point of starting one to see what the enviroment is in raising the spell since I feel that it is too low.  Then with regards to builds another started.  Then another to ask what the spell is, and then one referencing wraithstrike in regards to DR and finally your about so many threads.  Bravo!!!!


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jan 27, 2007)

I wanted to vote, but there was not an option of "There can never be too many threads about Wraithstrike"


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 27, 2007)

You know, I noted earlier that there were too many wraithstrike threads, but a mod deemed it okay as long as there was some vague variation in detailed topics.  What yah gonna do?


----------



## RainOfSteel (Jan 27, 2007)

If there are lots of topics about _wraithstrike_, with lots of complaining and connected arguments related to DR, then maybe someone at WotC trolling through here on their spare time will see it and think to themselves, "Hey, maybe there is something up with this spell that we need to deal with."

(Stop laughing at my naivete!)


----------



## wildstarsreach (Jan 27, 2007)

RainOfSteel said:
			
		

> If there are lots of topics about _wraithstrike_, with lots of complaining and connected arguments related to DR, then maybe someone at WotC trolling through here on their spare time will see it and think to themselves, "Hey, maybe there is something up with this spell that we need to deal with."
> 
> (Stop laughing at my naivete!)




Here, here.  Maybe but doubtful.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 27, 2007)

RainOfSteel said:
			
		

> If there are lots of topics about _wraithstrike_, with lots of complaining and connected arguments related to DR, then maybe someone at WotC trolling through here on their spare time will see it and think to themselves, "Hey, maybe there is something up with this spell that we need to deal with."
> 
> (Stop laughing at my naivete!)




It's been how many years since the spell was first published?

I mean, they have not even fixed Divine Metamagic and multiple nightsticks!


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 27, 2007)

*Moderator's Notes*

Moved to Meta, as this is not a question about D&D rules or character building/tweaking.

As for the poll, topics on this board come and go.  I'm not really concerned about how many threads there are on a particular topic, until one of two things happen:
1) The number of threads on a particular topic becomes such that it starts edging out almost all other threads over a long period of time (e.g., having dozens of threads on a single topic), or
2) The threads are invariably descending into the same rude, rancorous arguments.

If either of these things are happening, by all means report it to the mods.  But at this point, four threads does not a tsunami make, and I've not seen that the wraithstrike threads are invariably descending into rudeness and rancor.  If I'm wrong on the latter point, please report specific offending posts.

One last note:  being a moderator carries few benefits, and we all have full-time jobs, and so I'd love it if y'all would make our lives easier by using the boards to carry on genuine, respectful conversations.  While I can see the temptation to use the boards as a tool to persuade WOTC of a cause, that's not their purpose, and I'd rather y'all not try to artificially inflate the number of Wraithstrike threads in order to send some sort of message.  And we would, of course, look very unhappily on anyone who tried to finesse points 1 or 2 above in order to force the mods to step in.  I don't think anyone would do that, but I just figured I'd mention it in case the powergamers got hold of the idea .

Daniel


----------



## Shadeydm (Jan 28, 2007)

Dam powergamers!


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 28, 2007)

Shadeydm said:
			
		

> Dam powergamers!



That's one way to interrupt their flow.

Daniel


----------

